# Christina Aguilera Challenge



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## user3 (Jan 15, 2006)

Check you out! You totally aced that look!!!

You & XTina have the same exact nose!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_well since it's been decided that she is unbelievably bold with makeup (cheq the SAY CHEESE forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) i decided to take it upon myself to declare this challenge

i'm pretty damn bold and i dont really care that much what people think s0o i'll go first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheq me out!


xTinA





MeE!!





your damn right i glued a rhinestone to my nose!! lol <33_

 
holy freaking crap!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 you did a GREAT job,its identicle!!!!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

hollaaa and can i tell you that was the funnest thing ever!!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 15, 2006)

You did an incredible job!!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 15, 2006)

That is so cool! You did a great job, and the nose and lips shape are very similar!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 16, 2006)

You two look identical! You did really good on the MU.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Check you out! You totally aced that look!!!

You & XTina have the same exact nose!_

 
You really do have her nose. I am SO jealous of you now. And by the way, awesome job of recreating her look. You nailed it right down to the "rhinestone".

I will definitely try to do this challenge once I figure out a way to my pics on here. Until then my friend, I will keep practicing until I can.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a really great job!  Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Perhaps you should start making money as a Christina impersonator!


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 16, 2006)

ditto to every post here! wonderful job!


----------



## luvme4me (Jan 16, 2006)

You did an amzaing job recrate some more looks I luv xtina!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 16, 2006)

damn you really nailed that.  what did you use?


----------



## Chelly (Jan 16, 2006)

aww thankss!! i really wanna see other people do her looks too - i adore xtina <33

i used vanilla on the brow, paint in flammable, charcoal eyeshadow (bobbi brown), then i used cranberry on the lid. underneath i used blue pigment and royal hue shadstick.. which i broke in the process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on my cheeks i used a pink bobbi brown blush i forget the name. i also used a trish mcevoy blush on top of that that has this crazy shimmer to it - you cant really see it in the picture but in real life it really looks hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glad you guys like!! i really wanna do her viva glam look


----------



## Chelly (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_That's a really great job!  Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Perhaps you should start making money as a Christina impersonator!_

 

lol thanks!! i dont really look like her THAT much - its all how you manipulate a camera. we're just posing the same


----------



## makeuplover (Jan 16, 2006)

wow you did an awsome job!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm afraid to try this challenge cuz there isn't enough camera maniplulation in the world to get me to favor her....or even pull of one of her looks.  LOL.  Although I must say that with all the bronzer she used to wear we were probably about the same complexion.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 16, 2006)

im definitely going to have to try one of her looks..although i dont really have too many colors...maybe ill try one of her smokey looks...hey chelly thanks for creating this challenge, i think it was a brilliant idea..and i hope other people participate as well...


----------



## DeeDee2143 (Jan 17, 2006)

awWw moosh oosh i adore u <3


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 17, 2006)

wow, you two are identical almost! you fully aced the look - good on you girl


----------



## Chelly (Jan 17, 2006)

i really want to try this look but i dont have Fuschia, only bright fuschia.. but i just bought pink pearl (i think if i remember correctly) but i really dont think it'll work as well as fuschia - anyways i just wanted to post the pic in case anyone else was interested in tryin it out


----------



## Pootle_around (Jan 18, 2006)

wow it looks amazing! what l/g have you got on? and which trish blush is it?


----------



## user4 (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_i really want to try this look but i dont have Fuschia, only bright fuschia.. but i just bought pink pearl (i think if i remember correctly) but i really dont think it'll work as well as fuschia - anyways i just wanted to post the pic in case anyone else was interested in tryin it out





_

 
this is cute... i wish i could pull off even TRYING something like this.


----------



## stacey (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_i really want to try this look but i dont have Fuschia, only bright fuschia.. but i just bought pink pearl (i think if i remember correctly) but i really dont think it'll work as well as fuschia - anyways i just wanted to post the pic in case anyone else was interested in tryin it out




_

 
Try the Fuschia pigment if you have that.

This is such great makeup. I think imma try this tonight since I don't have work at my 2nd job.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 18, 2006)

You Nailed Her Look Girlie! You Better Work It Outtttttttt!


----------



## DeeDee2143 (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 
_You Nailed Her Look Girlie! You Better Work It Outtttttttt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 omg your adorable! werq it jerz girl!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok you all know what i tried to redo so here is my best of my ability tonight.I'll do another look tomorrow i think.Click the thumbnails to enlarge.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_



_

 
yes please do more looks tomorrow...u look gorgeous doll


----------



## DeeDee2143 (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_

_

 
i love this one - ur adorable! good job


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 19, 2006)

As always Ms. Lady Lumps... Your makeup came out incredible!!!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_well since it's been decided that she is unbelievably bold with makeup (cheq the SAY CHEESE forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) i decided to take it upon myself to declare this challenge

i'm pretty damn bold and i dont really care that much what people think s0o i'll go first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheq me out!


xTinA





MeE!!





your damn right i glued a rhinestone to my nose!! lol <33_

 






 Speachless!


----------



## user4 (Jan 19, 2006)

prppygrl69: i freaking love u!!! hehe, u look awsome!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 19, 2006)

prppygrl69 that's really nice.  Great!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_Ok you all know what i tried to redo so here is my best of my ability tonight.I'll do another look tomorrow i think.Click the thumbnails to enlarge.

















_

 

that came out amazing!!! good job!!!


----------



## user2 (Jan 19, 2006)

That looks sooo amazing everyone...I'm thinking of participating now...


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW Prppygrl69 and Chelly your MU looks are beautiful!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 21, 2006)

i posted this a little while ago but it's appropriate so i thought id post it again-this is my younger sis and i did her makeup just for fun taking inspiration from the Christina Viva Glam campaign.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 21, 2006)

that looks greaT! im STILL waiting to try this out..anyone have any good pics i could usE? im having some trouble finding some good pics of her makeup...like the ones that are bold, i dont have any colors similar, and then the rest are juSs black smokey, which is what i do all the time...i guess ill juSs try that...but if you guys have pics then that would be great! chelly maybe you do?


----------



## Peaches (Jan 21, 2006)

I really really really really want to try the yellow one. But I dont have the goods yet. Or a camera. And my computer is busted.

You girls all look awesome.


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

great


----------



## Isabel (Jan 22, 2006)

I met with her make up artist this past summer and he was said that Christina is always  open to new things when it comes to exploring with make up. Thats why she always has   unique looks.


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jan 24, 2006)

prppygirl that looks coool


----------



## Psychodahlia (Jan 24, 2006)

prppygrl69 said:
			
		

> Ok you all know what i tried to redo so here is my best of my ability tonight.I'll do another look tomorrow i think.Click the thumbnails to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychodahlia (Jan 25, 2006)

here is a mask I did taping it off..off topic but I love this make-up


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 25, 2006)

oh Psychodahlia! I love it...did you really use tape? It looks so precise!


----------



## nikki_v83 (Jan 25, 2006)

*****


----------



## Psychodahlia (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep!  Just tape off the area (well into hairline) and do make-up over it.  It comes out super-precise.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 28, 2006)

this came out like shit - it looks fierce in person but i dunno i guess since i wasnt posing like her i lost it a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry guys i did my best










i used:
Eyes:
Chrome Yellow
Golden Lemon Pigment
steamy
Langscape Green Pigment
Print 
Green Glitter
carbon (the liner)
and splashproof mascara (which i hate)

lips = viva glam v


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_well since it's been decided that she is unbelievably bold with makeup (cheq the SAY CHEESE forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) i decided to take it upon myself to declare this challenge

i'm pretty damn bold and i dont really care that much what people think s0o i'll go first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheq me out!


xTinA





MeE!!





your damn right i glued a rhinestone to my nose!! lol <33_

 
YOU DID A GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_well since it's been decided that she is unbelievably bold with makeup (cheq the SAY CHEESE forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) i decided to take it upon myself to declare this challenge

i'm pretty damn bold and i dont really care that much what people think s0o i'll go first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheq me out!


xTinA





MeE!!





your damn right i glued a rhinestone to my nose!! lol <33_

 








 about the rhinestone being glue onto your nose.


----------



## HxC Mac[Rock]Star (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy moly, that is amazing, it looks identical.  The lid to me looks like Beauty Marked, and i Have that color so maybe i'll try it , haha.


----------



## kateisgreat (Oct 3, 2006)

pretty much amazing!


----------



## kymnasium (May 21, 2007)

You guys rock my world!  These are some of the most amazing look-alikes I've seen!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

Her looks are so dramatic and intense...I am actually afraid to attempt them...but they are still pretty and everyone did such an amazing job recreating them.


----------

